# brutus model 60010 on sale $400



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone use this saw? im not a pro tile guy but do it freq. enough that i would like a quality machine.

can anyone recommend a better tile saw in the $500 range. 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...nktype=product&storeId=10051&ddkey=THDSiteMap


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you're willing to spend almost $500 at HD, you should consider the Felker:

http://www.constructioncomplete.com/TileSawsAllSizes/FelkerTM75TileWetSaw.html

You'd save enough cash to get the stand and you're not going to find a much better saw. You want quality, there ya go! :thumbup:

Don't believe me, go check out what the guys at the John Bridge site are saying about it...
http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/index.php?


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah everyone seems to love that tm-75. i need to cut 12" diag and the tm-75 only does 10" diag. 

guess most people just flip the tile and cut both ways or should i look into a bigger felker??


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well going up to the FTS-150 is a big jump in price. But do I think it's worth it? Yep. So if you say your budget is $500, for the extra $50, I wouldn't hesitate. My last big wet saw purchase was the Dewalt but I got that for mainly the splash protection. If I were to do it over again, I'd probably go with the FTS-150 and a wet tent. I can't see how you can go wrong...free stand....free shipping...no tax....

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Felker-FTS-150-Wet-Saw


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

man that thing looks sweet. needs to ship to a commercial address to be free but maybe i can find a friend to hook me up.

is brutus even a well known company?

wonder if being able to cut 12" diag without flipping the tile is worth the extra money..?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well known doesn't mean quality. If you search around the internet, most tile guys that have been around for a while use either Felker or Target. There's a reason behind that. Brutus is the same as QEP or is it the other way round? I got this quote from a website that sells the Brutus:
"*We do not recommend this saw for intensive Porcelain tile cutting"
*I will not say where it came from but the fact a company that sells the saw says that can tell you something about it. If you're getting a bigger saw, they cost some cash. That's life. Why would you haggle with $50-$75 when you're already spending upwards of $500? I'm not calling the Brutus junk but I personally wouldn't get it.


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

angus242 said:


> "*We do not recommend this saw for intensive Porcelain tile cutting"
> *


doh!!!! im installing 12" porcelain tiles. maybe they meant not recommended with a ceramic blade?

thanks for all the help angus...do you have much experience cutting big tiles diag. with a small saw like the tm-75?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I once did 45° cuts on 16 x 16 tiles (had to flip) with an MK-100 and I hated it so much, I spent the $900 for the Dewalt. I am too anal to flip to cut all the way through. 
For just one job, especially if a lot of your diagonal cuts will be covered with shoe mldg, you might be OK. Since I am trying to get more tile jobs aside from just during remodels, I won't flip cut.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Tony I have that 60010 in my saw fleet and I can tell you it's an OK saw. I got in a pinch and needed a new 10" saw a few years ago and that's the only one I could get on short notice.

For the price it will do you a good job. The table adjustment is very hard to fine-tune but once it's set, it's OK. I have put about four off/on switches in mine also, can't seem to get a switch to work for very long.

Overall it's an OK saw but I would never buy another one, there are much better saws on the market but of course the prices run accordingly.


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> Overall it's an OK saw but I would never buy another one, there are much better saws on the market but of course the prices run accordingly.


thanks man that helps alot. i dont think its the right saw for me. shoot here i am ready to spend a big chuck of cash on a tile saw didnt see this coming.

what would you get Bud? 

anyone else have a recommendation?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Felker.

\thread lol.


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone bought from these guys?

http://www.felkertilesaws.com/details/1189220101.html

has the fts-150 made any changes through the years im wondering if this is an old model its really cheap.

do they not come with blades is that why its cheaper??

it has the cutting kit and stand but im trying to figure out the difference between the company posted above and this one below

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Felker-FTS-150-Wet-Saw


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bought my Felker FHS4 from them. No catch. It was MUCH cheaper than anywhere else. Actually, I needed it right away so bought it locally for $90 and then ordered it from that site and when I got it, I just returned that one back to the local store.
Call them to verify but I have purchased from them and it was all good!


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I have three of the 7-1/2" Diamond K 770's. They are small lightweight saws that have also served me well. We use them at every opportunity. A 12" diagonal cut can be made easily on these saws even tho they aren't designed for 12" diagonal cuts.

I also use a 10" EDCO and a 10" old old old Target Tilematic.


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> I have three of the 7-1/2" Diamond K 770's. A 12" diagonal cut can be made easily on these saws even tho they aren't designed for 12" diagonal cuts.


are you cutting from both ends or does it clear somehow? i like mikes thread about cutting diag with the tm-75 that helped to visualize the whole thing.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

You can make diagonal cuts from one side without turning the tile.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have the felker-150. It is a nice saw but a little heavy. Gotta be strong, it is good excercise! I have had for 2 years and I know I will get many more years from it.


----------



## wopachop (Feb 12, 2008)

well i ordered a felker fts-150 :thumbup: wooo hooo im so excited. thanks for all the help guys!!

im trying to figure out what blade comes on it. the website says 'premium diamond blade' and the lady on the phone couldnt tell me either.

first job is 12" porcelain which blade i should run? there was a thread on jb and everyone liked the expensive alpha blade and also the pearl. nobody mentioned the felker tm-7 or tm-10 as good blades. some say the hot dog is too thin and warps on porcelain. 

im leaning tm-10 for no good reason i know nothing about diamond blades

anyone have a recommendation?


----------

